# Controlling LFO type, filter type, other controls with a script



## gabrielrey (Jul 1, 2013)

There are some controls that I'd like to be able to control with a script that it looks like I can't.

- Is it possible to select the filter type on a filter effect in some way by sending an engine parameter command? There's nothing listed for this in the documentation. Currently it looks like the only way to achieve this from performance view would be to set up multiple filters of different types, then control which are activated / bypassed.

- I'd like to do the same thing with an LFO -- select different waveforms from performance view. A workaround is to use the multi LFO and modify it's parameters, but I just want to make sure there's not a simpler solution.

- Is there any way to change whether an LFO's frequency knob is set to Hz or musical units (with a script/performance view control)? i.e. switch between a tempo-synced and regular speed setting from performance view? Or would I need to set up multiple LFOs and implement a way of choosing between them?

Sorry for what probably seems like an obvious question, I just want to make sure I'm not missing something. Thanks!


----------



## Raptor4 (Jul 1, 2013)

> - Currently it looks like the only way to achieve this from performance view would be to set up multiple filters of different types, then control which are activated / bypassed.


It seems that this is the answer here - as far as I remember the NI Retro Machines MK2 do this way.



> - A workaround is to use the multi LFO and modify it's parameters, but I just want to make sure there's not a simpler solution.


This is. As I pointed above the MK2 uses this method as well.


> -Or would I need to set up multiple LFOs and implement a way of choosing between them?


This is. I think I posted a workaround (reply) about that a month ago here. Try to search it. It is better to develop a Midi LFO as I mentioned in your previous topic. In this scenario your are the king - no workarounds o-[][]-o .
Regards
________________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## gabrielrey (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'll look into creating a my own LFO.


----------



## mk282 (Jul 2, 2013)

One problem with a MIDI LFO is its limitation in only 128 amplitude values, which might not be sufficient for some tasks (modulating pitch, for example).

For selectable LFO waveforms definitely use multi LFO, that's why it's there.


----------



## Raptor4 (Jul 2, 2013)

mk282 @ Tue Jul 02 said:


> One problem with a MIDI LFO is its limitation in only 128 amplitude values, which might not be sufficient for some tasks (modulating pitch, for example).


The Midi LFO can send a custom CC#. Therefore you can assign the modulating pitch to be controlled from that CC# and set some "Lag" amount say 110. Another advantage is that you can control the "Phase" start via UI while this is not possible with the standard LFOs. Some extra controls like "Offset" and various LFO triggering can be programed as well etc.
______________________
www.audiogrocery.com


----------



## mk282 (Jul 3, 2013)

Unfortunately lag is not the same as higher precision modulation of internal modulators. In fact, lag will limit the maximum speed of modulation with such MIDI CC LFO.

Setting the phase of the LFO is definitely possible, using a Constant modulator to modulate the Phase knob then adjusting modulation amount of that to set the phase. Sure, it would have been better if we had an engine parameter for this, but...


----------

